# Is beast cub's work as good as the pics? If not, who does that good of suit work?



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 11, 2013)

As much as I fangirl over her, I realized that she's gotten alot of bad press lately. I dearly wish for someone to commission my guinea pig sona's mask. I saw her fully articulated mask and I want one.. But it's really expensive.. Is it really worth it?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't own any beastcub stuff, but check out this livejournal's beastcub reviews or this FA account for reviews.  The FA only has one beastcub review, but I think it is easier to browse, and you may find other makers that you like, too.  Everything people are saying about her seems to be pretty favorable, though!  I think because she is a well-known maker, people tend to put a magnifying glass to any flaws more.  Personally, I'm not a fan of the way she does eyes, but her quadsuits are getting really good.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 11, 2013)

I can only speak based on what suits I saw while running Anthrocon's Lounge/staffing/volunteering. I remember a few suits that stuck out in my mind. One worn by a guy who later on popped up with a new head but didn't seem to want to go into detail over what happened (I suspect it fell apart and he ended up going with a different person to make the head). I remember several heads needed repairs, and one that had a really badly done neck and ears that began to droop lower and lower (I am to understand the ears were redone later on). One of the people who worked with me at that lounge reported her suits as coming in often needing repairs. One of the criticisms that often comes up is that she cuts too many corners to "Save money" and the product is not as durable as it could be. That was back then and does she still do the same thing now? I don't know as it has been a long time since I saw any of her new work.

Personally I am less of a fan over aesthetic reasons. Several many of her costumes have missed the mark completely when it comes to anatomy and it bugs me when a well known and well liked suit  maker is given a free pass when she clearly misses the mark completely on getting key anatomical details down on animals that aren't that difficult to begin with. So take that as you will.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 12, 2013)

Going on what trpwarf said on missing the mark on anatomy, there was one suit she did where I feel like she didn't follow the concept art well enough.  I don't want to turn this into a "rag on beastcub" circlejerk, but this is the suit in question.  Maybe a toony head is what the commissioner wanted, and you generally approach a specific suit maker for their style, but the concept art is very demure and feminine. The finished head has elements of both realistic and toony styles, leaving it falling flat on both fronts.  I would have loved to see that character done in a slimmer, more taxidermy-like style instead of with big Bugs Bunny-esque cheeks and teeth.  Honestly, a lot of her heads with resin eyes instead of toony eyes are a little too smiley.  I think if you want a big eyed, happy toony suit(like this one :3), go with Beastcub.  For realism, you may want to look for a maker that specializes in that.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 12, 2013)

Speaking as someone not in the fursuit world AT ALL...if this person has bad press then why are you still considering them?


----------



## Dokid (Feb 12, 2013)

I mean I've heard good and bad things from her. Including that she's gotten better. I've seen a few of her suits in person and some of them are absolutely gorgeous. 

It's up to you if you want to risk it or not, you can also recommend to her that you prefer her to sew certain things more or something. After all is she wants your business then she'll need to make sure that you get the quality that you're expecting.

I only really fangirl over her newer quads but other than that she's pretty average.


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## soutthpaw (Feb 14, 2013)

I have to say I love this one http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=70656111 the combination of Feral/toony is awesome.  It is hard to judge the individual appearance because we don't know what to suit owner actually wanted and if they got it..    I know her work is expensive and you can probably find a good suit maker to do the same or better quality of work for less if you put the effort into it.   Best way is probably to find suits that you really like and then find the owner on FA and see ask them who did their suit and if they are happy with it etc..  you could do the same for Beastcub too.   don't put too much faith into hearsay AKA gossip...   Even try a thread  asking for Beastcub customers to comment on their suits.

I really like her quadsuits and she is probably one of the most experienced quadsuit makers.  I don't like the articulation of the front legs though..  I am not an artist and could not create what most of these makers do ..  however I am a welder and metalworker and plan on seeing if I can create a better quad skeleton at some point in the future..   I am currently working on my own digigrade leg design


----------



## DerpyTurtle (Feb 14, 2013)

soutthpaw said:


> I have to say I love this one http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=70656111



"I NEED MONEY, I NEED THE SUIT... I NEED A SMALLER VERSION BECAUSE I'M EIGHT YEARS OLD!!!!!"

sorry, off topic here, I was reading the comments on that picture


----------



## Dokid (Feb 14, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> "I NEED MONEY, I NEED THE SUIT... I NEED A SMALLER VERSION BECAUSE I'M EIGHT YEARS OLD!!!!!"
> 
> sorry, off topic here, I was reading the comments on that picture




You should see youtube comments on fursuit videos...It gets really depressing after the 20th "plz I need a fursuit. I am only 12. Can you make me one for free?!?!?!"


----------



## Rosmary Petals (Feb 15, 2013)

Dokid said:


> You should see youtube comments on fursuit videos...It gets really depressing after the 20th "plz I need a fursuit. I am only 12. Can you make me one for free?!?!?!"


 Oh god, that used to be me.. DX How awful..


----------



## Purpurn (Feb 25, 2013)

I think part of the issue you have with the rabbit suit is the eyes - Beastcub just went ahead and used her regular ol' eyes that she used for most of her suits at that time. The eyes in the concept art were much more feminine (if she had spent a little time working the eyes she could have made shaping for them, even applying the shaping over her base eyes...) I mean, there are certain things that just won't be able to get done between concept and real human wear (the model isn't the same size as the concept character - not that they are fat, but they aren't as skinny as the character...) And there are certain shaping techniques you have to take into account for the nose to fit the human face profile as well as allowing the suit actor to see. As a port from art to sculpt I would say it is a pretty good one (needs some tweaking...). I would have left off the hair, but meh.


----------

